# What a way to start a Monday!



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

This one is for Crockeeper,









This girl slipped and laid a single egg last thursday with some urates.
I was thinking she might have had a complication or somthing but she is looking just fine!
Greg


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice job man....i wont one form you to and to my tank....


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! How many good eggs did you get?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

congrats







keep us updated to how they do.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice. Good to hear there weren't any undue complications.

The one that she laid last week - is it in incubation or was it too prematurely laid to be saved?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Very nice. Good to hear there weren't any undue complications.
> 
> The one that she laid last week - is it in incubation or was it too prematurely laid to be saved?


Thanks guys I ended up with 21 with one of those being questionable.
The one she laid last week must have been to premature to make it!
I lost it in 24 hrs.

Greg

I will update as things progress.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So 20 out of 22 so far? No bad.

I wasn't aware they had so many eggs!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats a lot of eggs, wats the time frame before they hatch?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow! will you be selling these after they hatch?

i might be interested in one.

keep us updated.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Congrats, keep us posted


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

dark FrOsT said:


> thats a lot of eggs, wats the time frame before they hatch?


From the date they are laid I typically have pipped eggs/heads sticking out on day 50 through day 52!
I will be selling some of these guys after getting them established as strong feeders.
Prices will be set onse they hatch and I get a look at them!
The blood line both the sire and dam come from is well known and responsable for alot of designer type animals!

I will keep updating as things progress!

Greg


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow thats cool. I dont know much about snakes what kind of snake is it?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome this is so cool


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome this is so cool


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Greg Stephens said:


> thats a lot of eggs, wats the time frame before they hatch?


From the date they are laid I typically have pipped eggs/heads sticking out on day 50 through day 52!
I will be selling some of these guys after getting them established as strong feeders.
Prices will be set onse they hatch and I get a look at them!
The blood line both the sire and dam come from is well known and responsable for alot of designer type animals!

I will keep updating as things progress!

Greg
[/quote]
i'll start saveing :laugh:


----------

